# i will never understand girls?



## xxgenoxx (Aug 9, 2009)

ok so 2 days ago i went to some party, these 2 girls would not stop bothering me, they keep saying "come swim with me, plzz cmon", and i said i dont like swimming, but they wouldnt stop bothering me, so i said fine, in an hour i promise

so an hour passed and they said hey its time, and i said wait im not ready, they thought i was just making up an excuse, but really, i had money and a cellphone in pocket but they didnt believe me , so them and 1 other guy proceeded to drag and drop me against my will into the pool

so after that i got , well u know JUST KINDA, kinda pissed (really pissed) so when she hugged me and i pulled her arms down and away, she just gave me the most disgusted and despiseful look ive ever seen like im the devil or something, and called me a "bitter asshole" cuz i broke their promise and i guess, pulled her arms down?

geez man, i dont see what the big deal was, first of all, i should call her an asshole for not lsitening to me when i said i had $40 in my pocket + my cellphone, i really would have gotten into the pool if i had just taken those out. but for some reason i cant get that look she gave me out of my head... and for some reason, i DO feel like an asshole...  i will never understand women


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah they're a mindfuck, best to go gay or read a book on womenfolk or some crap


----------



## Cermage (Aug 9, 2009)

times like that, you go to the most frank conclusion used by most men in the world "she must be on the rags"


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2009)

Why didn't you go swimming with them in the first place?


----------



## xxgenoxx (Aug 9, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Why didn't you go swimming with them in the first place?



cuz i barely know them, and to me it would have been awkward, idk i guess im just a pussy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





what would you have done?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe if you kept your word none of this would have happened.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 9, 2009)

That's quite strange. 

Why did they want to swim with someone they met at a party in the first place?

I never went to swimming pool with my friends since junior high or something. 
(Although I did recently with my girlfriend down to the private swimming pool in my apartment).

If someone said "let's go swimming" I'd think they want to go to the beach.


----------



## lincruste (Aug 9, 2009)

xxgenoxx said:
			
		

> ok so 2 days ago i went to some party, these 2 girls would not stop bothering me, they keep saying "come swim with me, plzz cmon", and i said i dont like swimming, but they wouldnt stop bothering me, so i said fine, in an hour i promise [...] and for some reason, i DO feel like an asshole...  i will never understand women








"You once asked me for advice. You want some now? Never pass up a good thing." Lt Jean Rasczak


----------



## xxgenoxx (Aug 9, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> That's quite strange.
> 
> Why did they want to swim with someone they met at a party in the first place?
> 
> ...



not necessarily, i know them from school (im a sophomore) but i rarely talk them, it was my first time seeing them since school ended, which was almost about 3 months ago


----------



## xxgenoxx (Aug 9, 2009)

lincruste said:
			
		

> xxgenoxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously didn't read the whole thing, did you forget the part that they didn't listen when i had shit in my pocket, I also said I really was going to go in if they hadn't forced me? And the reason I felt like an asshole was because of that look she gave me.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 9, 2009)

Are they hot?


----------



## xxgenoxx (Aug 9, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> Are they hot?



well i thought they were pretty cute


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 9, 2009)

If they were.. why would you make them wait?! Be a smart dude, dude.


----------



## xxgenoxx (Aug 9, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> If they were.. why would you make them wait?! Be a smart dude, dude.



"5th post"


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 9, 2009)

If you'd gotten ready for it beforehand you wouldn't have shit in your pocket, dude. It doesn't seem like you respect girls very much.


----------



## xxgenoxx (Aug 9, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> If you'd gotten ready for it beforehand you wouldn't have shit in your pocket, dude. It doesn't seem like you respect girls very much.



I do respect girls, and it was a stupid mistake yes, but why would i even be caring so much about it if i didnt respect them?


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 9, 2009)

You make a good point. I don't think you're a bad dude, it just looks like you're trying to defend everything you do.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 9, 2009)

You just got caught up inside their little game that's all. Nothing bad about it, you won't even see those girls again.


----------



## Veho (Aug 9, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Nothing bad about it, you won't even see those girls again.


Well, not after the way he acted, no.


----------



## RC89 (Aug 9, 2009)

Its obvious that the girls just trying to make out with you, you should have grapped the chance allready the first time, but since they remembered it one hour later that means they like you, it cant take longer than 10 seconds to take out the phone and the money, sorry it seems like a stupid excuse.


----------



## Domination (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh amn, normally it would be girls saying they wouldn't understand me cos I tend to ignore(actually more of avoid) girls. The girls wanted to be friendly with you means that they think you are worth sociallising with. C'mon you could have just took out your phone or soemthing and swam. Though i do agree them throwing you into the pool is wrong.


----------



## Masterchamber (Aug 9, 2009)

OMFG? u peed on her. congrats!!!


----------



## jan777 (Aug 9, 2009)

yep, i think pissing on her is what ticked her off.

that was very wrong of you

lol  jk


----------



## Phytagoras (Aug 9, 2009)

Is it that hard to put the money and cellphone outta the pants?

And if it would be that hard, would it also be hard to pull down the pants? Sounds like a normal american pool party. Just pull off the pants and go in the pool with boxershorts.

Wouldnt be to emberassed.



I would be pissed off to let off a chance for a free fuck...


----------



## lincruste (Aug 9, 2009)

xxgenoxx said:
			
		

> [...]
> Obviously didn't read the whole thing, did you forget the part that they didn't listen when i had shit in my pocket, I also said I really was going to go in if they hadn't forced me? And the reason I felt like an asshole was because of that look she gave me.



I did read your sad post. I and Lt Rasczak were suggesting a forced bath with two chicks is more valuable than a few bucks. Maybe you'll understand it when you'll be too old for this. Don't get me wrong: I sincerely wish youre happy with your decisions whatever they are, but remember some things might never happen twice.

(by the way, being annoying to you is a very common way to get your attention from a girl, don't ask me why, I still don't understand them now I'm 30)


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

... if you had taken the stuff out of your pants and gone with them in the first place you could have been in THEIR pants! XD (swimming clothes = half naked two of them = THREESOME!!!??!!!!!!)


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I think its fuct because you said you promised to go swimming and yet you didn't.

It doesn't matter if its a girl or not, if someone did that to me I would be pissed.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 10, 2009)

It's ok if you are gay. None of us are going to judge you.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 11, 2009)

...you're a sophomore and you still don't understand this?
One/both of the girls was trying to get with you and you fucked up completely. Good going!
I would put some silly thumbs up picture here but I'm too lazy to find one


----------



## DukeDizko (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! Seems as if a LOT of you mates in here are in a deep need to get laid.... I would be pissed, too and I quite wouldn't give a fuck 'bout who threw me into the pool with my stuff still in the pockets. Whether is was the school biatch, Prom-Night-Queen or a good friend of mine. Why do people always think they can do and act however they want to, especially girls? WTF do they think they are? The US of A? If you had really liked the chicks you wouldn't have been pissed, so if they weren't cuter than 40 bucks and your mobile who gives a crap... Right choice, go find a girl that listens to you and doesn't behave like the total Slutterina. Any Mrs. would probably either wait till you have "stuff unpacked" or ask you why you wouldn't take a swim (/ride whatever) with her (which would be kinda more embarrassing...)


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2009)

DukeDizko, are you 12? You sound 12.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 11, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> DukeDizko, are you 12? You sound 12.


Actually, I think DukeDizko has made the most mature comment in this thread.
Because he is right.


----------



## cngamemart (Aug 11, 2009)

you have really bad luck,actully women are unreadable,


----------



## shinnyuuya (Aug 11, 2009)

hmm. it's better pick up other women. those type can't make you happy after all.


----------



## OSW (Aug 11, 2009)

I do understand your annoyance at them throwing you in the pool, but i also understand how they thought it would have just been a bit of fun to throw you in. Most people wouldn't really think about the possible consequences when they're acting in the moment.

And it can be pretty annoying aswell when you're being a kill-joy. In echoing the sentiment of the majority here, if two hot chicks want you to swim with them at a party, u must be crazy not to oblige!

Even if nothing were to eventuate of it, chicks like guys who get out there and add to the fun. If you try enough, eventually you'll get a hit!


I do agree that women are damn annoying sometimes and often don't make sense, however something like this is pretty black and white.

I believe that you will understand what we're saying eventually, given time and experience.


PS: take it easy man, don't fret over some random girls! And don't think too deeply, that doesn't help most of the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :man hug:


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

The girls are pest and annoying!


----------



## OSW (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> The girls are pest and annoying!



Also hot


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 11, 2009)

We'll without them we wouldn't exist.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, without us they wouldn't exist either doesnt mean you have to be with them.


----------



## Law (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> The girls are pest and annoying!



No, John, you are the demons.

Wait a second... I think I did that wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Well, without us they wouldn't exist either


Not any more


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, that article is something.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fail!


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Why do you care about Lesbian ? Oh brother.


Are you genuinely or intentionally missing the point?


----------



## Law (Aug 11, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging from his reply to my post, the former.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

No comments.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 11, 2009)

This is going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## kevenka (Aug 11, 2009)

wow...I just read your post and thought you got to be the noobiest guy with women xD Not sure if someone told you this already so...
Okay, first of all, they must've have liked you to keep trying to get you to do stuff with them. Second of all, isn't it a bit of a turn on when she tries her best to try to make you have fun? At least it is for me. And lastly, yeah, it was wrong of them to actually throw you in, but conversely, they thought you would have really enjoyed the attention and thought you were just trying to make up an excuse... except for the fact that you weren't   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (You should've been ready by the time you said you would be)
Eitherway, you were kind of an asshole for not being ready and more understanding towards a girl who liked you =/


----------



## El-ahrairah (Aug 11, 2009)

What you should have done is put your crap in your car (or give it to a friend, or even find a place to stash it) then get your ass in the pool. Money and possessions come and go, but a good time is forever.

Just chalk it up to experience and remember to not be such a bonehead if it ever happens again. That is, of course, if your intentions are to get laid. If not, you did exactly the right thing.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 11, 2009)

first of all WHY?? i would so have been in that pool 10 minutes before she asked me, but i also see were you are coming from as $40 (about £20) and a mobile is annoying to lose but i mean come on if they were fit and ready to go id give up my £100 paycheck, also id imagine they might have been drunk in which case, yeah that might explain the behavior (wait whats the drinking age over there?)


----------



## kevenka (Aug 11, 2009)

getting laid is a bit overrated. Just to be a fun guy and a cool person, you shouldn't have done what you did.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Those women were no good at all because they didnt respected you. Leave them!


----------



## anaxs (Aug 11, 2009)

u shoulev jus gone swimmin wit them
it was the right thing to do


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 11, 2009)

Daam dude, you should need to go gay now. Sorry, bad joke. And no offense to gay people either. dude if you feel like (..) about it, go and say your sorry and you went pissed because of your mobile and your money stil in your pocket. You should be mad on that guy I think..  But anyway, just apologize and if you like her, ask if you can do it over again.

Oh and only follow my advice of you'd want to see those girls again or they were hot.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> u shoulev jus gone swimmin wit them
> it was the right thing to do



Then you are with stupid ----> with those women. He is smart. I am proud of him.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> anaxs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you get bullied?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No offense but just.. Your doing like you detest girls ..


----------



## Sstew (Aug 11, 2009)

xxgenoxx said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1.

Their girls not gods, No need to be nervous. You should have went swimming with them. Secondly you technically promised you would in an hour,So she had a right to be upset. Im aware they dragged you into the pool, but you could have taken out the money, stuck it next to the cell phone somewhere hidden. Lastly. Turning a girl down for just a hug like that was very asshole like IMO.

Did you stop to think maybe that they were somewhat interested/attracted to you.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 11, 2009)

well if ur a man u wouldnt be nervous


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 11, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> well if ur a man u wouldnt be nervous



Yeah, your a man right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, lets get on-topic ..
Guys, there are so many posts that he should actually needed to swim, he knows it okey and it already happened so he can't do anything about it except apologize and tell why he was a bit pissed. Rather help him with your 'social experience' if you have any.


----------



## clegion (Aug 11, 2009)

it's okay though not to swim when you don't want to, heck i even refused getting drunk with two girls, in the end yes i did get drunk and lost my psp battery cap (how?  i don't know )


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 11, 2009)

clegion said:
			
		

> it's okay though not to swim when you don't want to, heck i even refused getting drunk with two girls, in the end yes i did get drunk and lost my psp battery cap (how?  i don't know )



Getting drunk isn't so bad, everyone does it. xD And rule No1. Never take your PSP to a party, you posted why. xD But yeah, if you didn't want to swim, you don't swim but the next time maybe, you could think something up or ask let's go elsewhere.. (uhum in the closet uhum) xD


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> xxgenoxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong. Not everyone does it. Getting drunk is an idiot!


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Wrong. Not everyone does it. Getting drunk is an idiot!



Yeah that's actually very right, but why didn't you react on my other quote? Just curious ..


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, your intriguing quote didn't caught my attention.


----------



## Dookieman (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I DOUBT. They were not interested/attracted to him. What they did was disrespectful to him. Did you stop to think that they might disrespectful to him ? I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How old are you? You act like a bitter guy who just had his heart broken. Girls are awesome, fun, amazing and totally improve our lives. I guess you just don't have enough experience with them. Getting drunk is also fun, it is what adults do (assuming you are even 21 or 18 in some places). Of course stupid things can happen when you are drunk, but drinking is also a learning experience, you get better at it the more you do, and learn limits. You need to lighten up and leave your room once in a while.


----------



## Sstew (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I DOUBT. They were not interested/attracted to him. What they did was disrespectful to him. Did you stop to think that they might disrespectful to him ? I think so!



Okay. Your either,
A. Too young to have an interest in girls. 
B. Gay. and/or Had a horrible experience with girls.
C. In serious need of getting out the house.

Girls are like that, They're absolutely amazing. They didn't disrespect him, They were trying to have fun, HE was disrespectful to them if you want to get technical. [By not hugging them, and needing to be dragged into a pool because he wouldn't commit on his promise]


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

@Sstew.

Wow... You sure know something about a,b, and c ? I am sorry to tell you but... INCORRECT. You are inaccurate, man!


----------



## haohmaru6 (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe they were too fucking pushy.
Maybe the man likes his personal space.

Don't automatically be on the side of the girls.

Yes a girl's angry looks can mess with your mind, but whatever you do don't let them use it to drag you into their drama. You get caught up in a girl's drama and you will suffer immeasurably. Keep it on your terms, not theirs.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 11, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Well, your intriguing quote didn't caught my attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has nothing do with understanding women. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you aren't an asshole. you stood up for yourself. Just think, if you did nothing, it would be stupid you know? And if you feel sorry, send them a text message and tell the girls why you were amd and that you were sorry. And you feel like an asshole because you have a lack of confidence. Because you aren't an asshole.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt say that the girls weren't attracted to him. I just think that they weren't respected to him, that's all. When he said no means no. They should respected him!


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> What you should have done is put your crap in your car (or give it to a friend, or even find a place to stash it) then get your ass in the pool. Money and possessions come and go, but a good time is forever.
> 
> Just chalk it up to experience and remember to not be such a bonehead if it ever happens again. That is, of course, if your intentions are to get laid. If not, you did exactly the right thing.







This, this and only this. If you're ever in doubt, re-read this post. It tells the truth.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Aug 12, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 12, 2009)

honestly, were not confusing :]
if a girl really wants to swim with you, just say yes, shes clearly into you
and if not, dont hurt her feelings by making her have to force you too >.>


----------



## OSW (Aug 12, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and awesome quote! Going on my facebook status now.


----------



## Nonuser (Aug 12, 2009)

they were just trying to have fun. i understand your being annoyed but i'd probably be equally irritated if a guy acted so pissy when everyone was just trying to get him to join in.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bahahahahaha, piss pants moma's boy!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhhh that's too good.... I want to know why you thought peeing your pants would be cool. You're not supposed to take billie madison literally  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's more bitches where they came from. 

if it bothers you that much, have you ever thought to apoligise?.... and tell her the truth... you didn't want to piss on her HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Most of you guys here have some serious girl issues..


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Most of you guys here have some serious girl issues..


Teenage kids on a gaming forum. Having problems with girls? Gasp!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am shocked! 


Just kidding. But would you elaborate a bit? You're not really saying anything.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 12, 2009)

CrystalSweet said:
			
		

> honestly, were not confusing :]
> if a girl really wants to swim with you, just say yes, shes clearly into you
> and if not, dont hurt her feelings by making her have to force you too >.>



Thats not up to you. She hurt this guy feelings. You are so strange! Oh wait, you are girl, aren't you ? No wonder. Then thats his decision and not you.


----------



## Arale (Aug 12, 2009)

he could also ran off,but that would be the worst situation i think XD.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha Veho, you're pretty much right there..

But this time, no I ain't gonna elaborate, I already shared my opinion on similar situations in many "girl" threads before..

To be honest, my opinion is that this guy should have gone for it, obviously he liked girls but was too afraid (pussy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) to do it, so basically, once he was already wet, he had nothing to loose..
But I do understand he got pissed off for being pushed into the water..

Main point is, everyone here is over-thinking it, just relax and have a great time on parties and do something if you feel like it, just don't let fear stop you, because you'll miss on "valuable experience"..

haha..


EDIT: and RockmanForte, damn, lay off a bit mate, guy wasn't hurt at all, more like embarrassed..He already said he thought girls are cute, but he was being a pussy..


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> She hurt this guy feelings.


Actually, it was the other way around. 

And if you can't see it, you have much to learn.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 12, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Haha Veho, you're pretty much right there..
> 
> But this time, no I ain't gonna elaborate, I already shared my opinion on similar situations in many "girl" threads before..
> 
> ...


I think the moral of the story is if a girl invites you into a pool to swim; don't piss on her


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2009)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> I think the moral of the story is if a girl invites you into a pool to swim, don't piss on her
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why are you so deeply convinced that he literally peed on her?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is it a joke? I don't get it.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 12, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> CrystalSweet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh, this guy has a lack of self confidence, that's why she hurt his feelings .. And you say in the psot that I quoted that every girl is the same: Oh wait you are a girl, aren't you? No wonder. Or you are gay (no offense to gay people I respect that.) Or you hate girls, or you have had a bad experience with them. but that doesn't make them the same.. You and i are men and we aren't the same too eh?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Aug 12, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Why are you so deeply convinced that he literally peed on her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwww, now this thread blows.. miss-communication FTL. If the OP said he was "angry" we could have avoided this confusion!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I blame the bad grammar, it makes things very deceiving!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"well u know JUST KINDA, kinda pissed (really pissed) so when she hugged me and i pulled her arms down and away" Could easily be mins-interpreted..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And it had so much potential....


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 12, 2009)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that's true, and sometimes posts are very unclear ..


----------



## Maktub (Aug 12, 2009)

xxgenoxx said:
			
		

> ok so 2 days ago i went to some party, these 2 girls would not stop bothering me, they keep saying "come swim with me, plzz cmon", and i said i dont like swimming, but they wouldnt stop bothering me, so i said fine, in an hour i promise
> 
> so an hour passed and they said hey its time, and i said wait im not ready, they thought i was just making up an excuse, but really, i had money and a cellphone in pocket but they didnt believe me , so them and 1 other guy proceeded to drag and drop me against my will into the pool
> 
> ...


Dude. You had time to save your money and your cellphone in an hour time. Rejecting a girl trying to make out with you in a pool? Now, you've got a bigger problem than losing your cellphone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, as nearly always, I agree in this subject with Toni Plutonij. And Sanderino, too.


----------



## GamerzInc (Aug 12, 2009)

OP has every right to be angry.  People really do think they can get away with anything.  I think he would've gone in to the pool had he had a chance to remove his belongings.  It was the girls that pissed him off so he had every right to be angry at them for causing ruin to his things and so he didn't have to accept her hug.  I'm sure the girl, when or if she finds out, would be somewhat upset she caused the ruin of his phone.


----------



## Maktub (Aug 12, 2009)

If a girl I liked were to smash my stupid cellphone/10 bucks with a hammer in exchange for making out with me in a pool... DUDE! I'm all for it! You know why? After she's done that, she CAN'T ask you for your cellphone number!!!!!! And you CAN'T INVITE HER, she'll have to!!!!

Holy Cow, boys, you need to see the bright side of things! I've lost over 5 cellphones during my lifetime, bathed in salty water with another one (and a COOL one, that one was) but I'm happy! Who cares about cellphones? You can always buy another one! Girls, you can't buy them - the closest thing to that is prostitution and that's lame compared to a physical contact in which you can feel YOU are the cause of it, and not your sissy money.

I like how these kind of threads make a lot of people with the registration nr. under 100.000 show up


----------



## Ame16787 (Aug 12, 2009)

anyone ever thought these girls were trying to pull prank on him ("throw you in the pool" guy included)?
but on the other side maybe they just wanted to flirt!!! 
only way to know is trying to apologize and se how the girls react!!!! then you will know how serious they were.
IF GIRLS WANNA PLAY JUST PLAY SMARTER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sstew (Aug 12, 2009)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> @Sstew.
> 
> Wow... You sure know something about a,b, and c ? I am sorry to tell you but... INCORRECT. You are inaccurate, man!



Whatever man, I'm not going to argue over the internet with someone younger than me,

Point of the story is, he made a bad decision and an apology should smooth things over, 
Good luck OP


----------



## DigitalSquirrel (Aug 12, 2009)

I woulda gone swimming bro. Who gives a fuck, you're young.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 12, 2009)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> anyone ever thought these girls were trying to pull prank on him ("throw you in the pool" guy included)?



O.o No one would put such a prank and especially not on a party.


----------



## GamerzInc (Aug 12, 2009)

lol. what's so great about those under 100,000? XD


----------



## Maktub (Aug 12, 2009)

Nothing, but it reminds me of a time when the EoF wasn't so much at the edge, of BoneMonkey, ScuberS, Urza... and of a time when it was easier to keep track of members. It's good to see the forum grow, but once you are accustomed to something, well, you like it to stay the way it is. Also, it's kinda disturbing to see a member less than a year old with over 1200 posts sometimes...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 12, 2009)

Repeat the holocost, burn all women, and keep a few to entertain you....

or

be smart go swimming with them, and have a few drinks, waking up not on the bed, but under it.


----------



## Ame16787 (Aug 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> O.o No one would put such a prank and especially not on a party.



Maybe.... but i think it depends on people not just the party itself. there will always be annoying mofos out there (most of the times just frustrated people)


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 12, 2009)

You try living with girls sometime,(no, i have a dad too) and not respecting them.


----------



## Sanderino (Aug 12, 2009)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's right.. But that's actually stuff we can't judge right now, there is too little/vague information..


----------



## Ame16787 (Aug 12, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's right.. But that's actually stuff we can't judge right now, there is too little/vague information..



i agree, the point is last posts all talk about giving in to girls demands because they are like "once in a lifetime occasions" which is in part correct, but when you do that you should also think about dignity, 
cuz i think the way the  world is going to many girls use that to their advantage and fragile people can really get hurt


----------



## Ame16787 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ofcourse if they were really hot then i would surely forget everything i just said


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 12, 2009)

DigitalSquirrel said:
			
		

> I woulda gone swimming bro. *Who gives a fuck, you're young.*


Maybe the best post in thread!


----------

